# [Lenovo k1]How to access storage in linux?



## DaashAli (Dec 2, 2011)

This thing is killing me. I can't access to storage within Ubuntu but I can from Win7. How can I access to the internal storage from Ubuntu?


----------



## DaashAli (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## xelacac (Nov 2, 2011)

You can use gMTP to access it.
It should works...


----------

